# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Ofrecemos Maracuyá para Exportación y para abastecer a los mercados de Sur del Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados usuarios de AgroFórum: 
Esta vez escribo para ofrecer maracuyá de exportación para los mercados internacionales, y para abastecer a los mercados del sur peruano. 
Una empresa sería se ha puesto en contacto conmigo para tratar de buscar interesados en importar desde el Perú, maracuyá fresca -no procesada- para que los consumidores de jugo de esta presiada fruta, puedan realizar su proio jugo de maracuyá "hecho en casa". 
Por el momento no se ha exportado, pero contamos con un cliente interesado y estamos evaluando su requerimiento para adaptarnos a él; pero como se trata de la primera ocasión, recibimos nuevas propuestas para estudiarlas y analizarlas. 
La empresa cuenta con la infraestructura y conocimientos necesarios para llevar a cabo exportaciones a todo el mundo, por la capacidad y la experiencia de su personal, que ha logrado exportar con éxito Uva de mesa (desde 1982), esparrago, palta hass (aguacate) y tomate.  
Por otra parte, también estaríamos buscando mercados en la zona sur del país, como Ica, Arequipa, Tacna, Cusco, etc, para abastecer regularmente con fruta de excelente calidad y a un precio competitivo. 
Los interesados puedes responder este tema, o puedes comunicarse conmigo a través de mi correo electrónico *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe*  *Características de nuestra fruta: (análisis realizado por la empresa Quicornac S.A.)*  Características Fisicoquímicas 
Brix: 15.4
pH: 2.55
Acidez: 4.91  Características Físicas
Longitud Promedio de grosor de Cáscara 7.4 mmTemas similares: Busco productores para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores de manzana para abastecer a Supermercados Tottus Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. Artículo: En el 2020 se requerirá producir 30 % más alimentos para abastecer demanda en el Perú, señalan BAT Perú incrementará en más de 41% envíos de hojas secas de tabaco para abastecer planta en Chile este año

----------


## FRUTOS DE DIOS

Bruno:
Favor detallar los precios puestos en Lima. Que tamaños tiene? Que cantidades?, en que envase viene en cajas, sacos? Precios y forma de pago.
JR

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno:
> Favor detallar los precios puestos en Lima. Que tamaños tiene? Que cantidades?, en que envase viene en cajas, sacos? Precios y forma de pago.
> JR

 El precio dependerá del volumen y la negociación que se haga. Actualmente hay 80TN disponibles y la presentación podría ser de cualquier forma. Como referencia, te puedo decir que estamos ofreciendo fruta seleccionada puesta en Ica a S/.0.90 x Kg 
Si tienes alguna propuesta, pásamela para analizarla con el productor. De lo contrario, necesito que me digas qué volumen, calibres y presentación necesitarías para pasarte un precio definido. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Para comunicarles que también vamos a empezar a ofrecer jugo simple, a promedio de 15º brix sin sólidos (refrigerado o del dia). Estaremos en disposición de ofrecerlo en 15 días aproximadamente. Los interesados pueden contactarse conmigo a través de este tema, o a través de mi correo personal: *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe* 
Saludos

----------


## jardinera

dispones de un sitio web para mas informacion o te contacto por el correo que indicas?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> dispones de un sitio web para mas informacion o te contacto por el correo que indicas?

 Estimada Gabriela: 
En realidad esta es mi página web, pero si necesitas más información sobre la empresa o el producto, te la puedo pasar por correo o mensaje privado. Ya tienes mi correo personal y abajo en mi firma tienes mis teléfonos por si prefieres conversar del tema. 
Saludos

----------


## EMPRESARIO MAYORISTA GMML.

Soy Empresario Mayorista, trabajo en el  "GMML" Pabellón "C" Psto.125. COMPRO  Y VENDO  MARACUYA Y MAIZ MORADO fresco, seco, coronta, polvillo, semilla  y grano. 
LLAMAR AL: 969000891  www.maizmoradoperu.com informes@maizmoradoperu.com www.facebook.com/mayoristasdemaizmoradoymaracuya
¡A UN EXCELENTE PRECIO!

----------

